# To Renew Indian Passport in Australia(melbourne)



## saramsk (Apr 27, 2014)

I am currently residing in India. I am planning to go Australia. my passport expires on July 2015. what is the process to renew my passport in Australia.

i am not permanent resident of Australia. can you please let me know the list of supporting document required to renew my passport in Australia.

I need to change my address in my passport while renewal. can we give australian address or Indian address.

pls let me know time taken to renew Indian passport in Australia.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

